# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Dave Hawley From Ozgrid Passed Away

## Debraj Roy

Not sure how many already heard this news, but for those who know the name, *Dave Hawley* who was the owner of Ozgrid Business Application, and administrator at the Ozgrid Online Excel/VBA forum, has passed away. He was an exceptional Excel developer, and has been a great help to many wannabes and neophyte Excel developers and users.

I'm sure many of us here also have had some sort of link with the Ozgrid community, especially the forum, and benefited in many ways. Dave has left behind a legacy of Excel/VBA knowledge sharing. 

His "Excel Hack" is one of the "must have" book for all Group of Excel Learner..

Rest in peace Dave, Ozgrid.com

----------


## jaslake

Debraj Roy

Thanks for the info...was not aware.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Very sad news, indeed.

----------


## vlady

from one of the ozmvp I contacted




> Dave had been unwell for a very long time and sadly last Wednesday Dave passed away. He leaves a wife and 2 daughters.



Condolences to the bereaved family.

----------


## Fotis1991

I am wondering if this is true because 10 minutes ago searching in his site i found a reply of him that was 1 hour ago.. :Confused: 

http://www.ozgrid.com/forum/showthre...=180337&page=2

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> I am wondering if this is true because 10 minutes ago searching in his site i found a reply of him that was 1 hour ago..



*Strange* since these links too seems to be confirming the same...  :Confused: 

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/lounge-...ve-hawley.html

http://chandoo.org/forums/topic/dave...id-passed-away

----------


## arlu1201

Maybe someone is using his id in ozgrid though they shouldnt be.  It can be really misleading and inappropriate.

----------


## Debraj Roy

BTW.. 
One more .... rumor/confirm post..  :Confused: 
http://www.excelfox.com/forum/f25/oz...sed-away-1157/

Is there anyone from Australia.. 
http://www.aboutus.org/OzGrid.com

----------


## Fotis1991

> Maybe someone is using his id in ozgrid though they shouldnt be. * It can be really misleading and inappropriate.*



If this is done is very sad.. :Frown:

----------


## Debraj Roy

Can we please close this thread..  :Frown: 
better not to talk about it..

----------


## shg

Raina, Dave's wife, has assisted him for some time, and posts and emails under his name.

----------


## Debraj Roy

Thanks for confirmation..

----------


## Fotis1991

Well done to Raina. Keeps alive a legend!

----------

